# New Website: Account not available?



## MaryBella7 (May 25, 2017)

If your account is showing as not available, did you have a contract with a different use year that was adjusted in the last couple of weeks?

And, if your use year was adjusted, and you CAN get in, I would be interested in knowing. Thanks!


----------



## buckor (May 25, 2017)

lhumes7 said:


> If your account is showing as not available, did you have a contract with a different use year that was adjusted in the last couple of weeks?


Yes...last week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (May 25, 2017)

lhumes7 said:


> If your account is showing as not available, did you have a contract with a different use year that was adjusted in the last couple of weeks?



No. But I do have an affiliate.


----------



## jbteal (May 25, 2017)

yes


----------



## CruiseGuy (May 25, 2017)

Yes, and I cannot get in.


----------



## seascapemvy (May 25, 2017)

CruiseGuy said:


> Yes, and I cannot get in.


They confirmed what Ron had said, if there are any problems with your account with the points or reservations, they locked you out until the fix it.  If you want to believe what else they told me, they said all the problems would be fixed by Friday.  HA HA HA!!


----------



## Braindead (May 25, 2017)

Yes. Still locked out.
Regarding your post on the other thread.  If your use year was realigned. 
You shouldn't have points expiring on 6-30-17 unless they are credit pool points from 3 years ago. 

Your 2017 use year points expiring on 6-30-2017 when realigned should show expire on 12-31-2017. That's only if you still had points left
Your prorated points expire on 12-31-2017


----------



## bendadin (May 25, 2017)

seascapemvy said:


> They confirmed what Ron had said, if there are any problems with your account with the points or reservations, they locked you out until the fix it.  If you want to believe what else they told me, they said all the problems would be fixed by Friday.  HA HA HA!!



I have one reservation in my own name for one week (the only one I've ever had) and a whopping 28K balance of points with no credit pool. Nothing has been realigned. Unless the affiliate is throwing things off, I shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 25, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Yes. Still locked out.
> Regarding your post on the other thread.  If your use year was realigned.
> You shouldn't have points expiring on 6-30-17 unless they are credit pool points from 3 years ago.
> 
> ...



Exactly! Those are points that should never have been there, and I bet they are the reason I am locked out. The prorated ones are still there (178,000), and are fine.


----------



## Braindead (May 25, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I have one reservation in my own name for one week (the only one I've ever had) and a whopping 28K balance of points with no credit pool. Nothing has been realigned. Unless the affiliate is throwing things off, I shouldn't have any issues.


Hopefully this hasn't impacted your travels or what you would like to book.

I have 7 reservations that were opted in to receive an upgrade on Monday morning. I could have lost 7 upgrades by now but will never know 

OC says I have over 1.7 million points available. With all the new availability others have reported. We would have traveled this weekend along with more trips this summer


----------



## Braindead (May 25, 2017)

lhumes7 said:


> Exactly! Those are points that should never have been there, and I bet they are the reason I am locked out. The prorated ones are still there (178,000), and are fine.


Prime example that 1 phone call or email solves the problem. You agree you have points that don't belong to you and you agree to have them removed. Problem solved. Move on


----------



## bendadin (May 25, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Hopefully this hasn't impacted your travels or what you would like to book.
> 
> I have 7 reservations that were opted in to receive an upgrade on Monday morning. I could have lost 7 upgrades by now but will never know
> 
> OC says I have over 1.7 million points available. With all the new availability others have reported. We would have traveled this weekend along with more trips this summer



I'd be traveling, too, with that many points and the availability. I was hoping for a late May Glacier Canyon mid-week trip (that I saw on Saturday but couldn't book, but I'm guessing that is out.) I just typically pass through on my way to my RCI account. I'm hearing that my OGS will still trigger during the outage so you would have to assume that upgrades would hit as well, but then again, there is no second guessing this situation. 

Between the locked accounts from last year and this, I'm beginning to second think hitching my wagon to Wyndham. And I am in for pennies compared to many.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 25, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Prime example that 1 phone call or email solves the problem. You agree you have points that don't belong to you and you agree to have them removed. Problem solved. Move on



Except the phone call solved no problem because I have no access. I spoke to them last night. Seems to prove that phone calls solved nothing.

Though the phone call and a subsequent email did get my husband's name spelled correctly - at least they say it did. I can't check though, because I have no access.


----------



## Jan M. (May 25, 2017)

I have no access and the VCs cannot make any reservations for me either.

Yes they realigned my use year. My account is pretty simple, only 3 deeds. I was told prior to the change over that they would be adjusting my use year. Because of one small EOY deed which has to be January 1, I would be losing my July 1 use year on the bulk of my points. I wasn't happy about it but from reading the posts here on TUG about all the problems with OP's accounts with points not going back to where they originated from and creating issues I understood the need for just one use year in an account. I wondered if the problem with our account is that we have a very large presidential reserve deed and two much smaller regular point deeds. Could there be issues in the new system with taking the points out of and putting them back into the correct buckets, PR and regular? Plus I had borrowed points from the next use year too so wondered if that also complicated the realignment and it wasn't correct.

I don't have a lot of reservations right now; mostly because I didn't have a good feeling about this change over.  I only have a split reservation at the end of July for my birthday that I made on May 8th and a 4 day reservation in August for our granddaughters birthday that was made in 2016. On Monday when I called they did tell me the August reservation was still there but I didn't ask about the July one because the August reservation is the one that is really important. I hadn't made any reservations since Monday, May 15th and that was just for the next night to extend our stay at Bonnet Creek.

When I got the email announcing the change over date I finally got us registered and had to call to do it because you had to use the phone number they inputted to be able to set up your new user name and passwords. They didn't have the phone number associated with our account as the phone number under my husband's name, my name nor our son's name. The only number they had right was our son's phone number and he has never even accessed the account! I was told that each name on the account had to have its own phone number. That didn't make sense to me because what if you only ever had one phone number associated with your account but had multiple owners? I was really puzzled that they had used my husband's home office work number for him instead of using the phone number associated with our account as his is the first name on the account. For me I went through every phone number I could think of and finally the VC started giving me hints. They had used one of the phone numbers from where we lived six years ago for me. Luckily I still remembered that one because I don't remember the other number that my husband had for his home office back then! I was appalled and asked how in the world they managed to dig up that old phone number but hadn't used the phone number that had been associated with our account for longer than that for any of the three of us! At that point I asked her if they even had the correct address for us or had used that old address too. Like I said I didn't have a good feeling about the change over but at that point it went to a really, really bad feeling.


----------



## pnkrockprincess (May 25, 2017)

lhumes7 said:


> Except the phone call solved no problem because I have no access. I spoke to them last night. Seems to prove that phone calls solved nothing.
> 
> Though the phone call and a subsequent email did get my husband's name spelled correctly - at least they say it did. I can't check though, because I have no access.



I think the earlier poster more meant this seems like a problem that COULD be solved with a phone call or email.  And it's infuriating that it isn't being solved simply.  At least, that's the way I read it.

I have no access either by the way, AND yes, I was use year re-aligned last week.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 25, 2017)

pnkrockprincess said:


> I think the earlier poster more meant this seems like a problem that COULD be solved with a phone call or email.  And it's infuriating that it isn't being solved simply.  At least, that's the way I read it.
> 
> I have no access either by the way, AND yes, I was use year re-aligned last week.



Agreed!  Tough to always understand writing


----------



## rubbub (May 25, 2017)

Only one contract that has a Jan-Dec use year. No recent re-alignment. No pooled points. Getting account unavailable.


----------



## ilya (May 25, 2017)

lhumes7 said:


> If your account is showing as not available, did you have a contract with a different use year that was adjusted in the last couple of weeks?
> 
> And, if your use year was adjusted, and you CAN get in, I would be interested in knowing. Thanks!



Still cant get in. Use year realigned back in January (without notice). Anybody able to get in that was previously unavailable?


----------



## Braindead (May 25, 2017)

rubbub said:


> Only one contract that has a Jan-Dec use year. No recent re-alignment. No pooled points. Getting account unavailable.


Have you called and specifically asked if your account is locked ?  Ask a VC or OC if they can make a reservation for you ?

If your accounts are not locked. You only have login issues.

Cases like yours and Bendadins really defy logic. What could possibly be wrong with your accounts?

For the rest of us. We are locked because they can !! That's the only reason I can come up with. Wyndham did the realignments. We had no involvement in deciding how many points we received for proration.

 Now they decide they were incompetent in the process of realigning our use years and lock our accounts. No penalty for the guilty! Penalize the innocent. They know our damages are not big enough to seek legal help.

We sit here held captive by the guilty party. Great PR WYNDHAM!! I HOPE YOUR SALES TANK


----------



## OutSkiing (May 25, 2017)

Our account had been marked 'Your Account is Unavailable at this time' up until mid day today.  At 2:30pm today we were able to get in and have been able to log in ever since.   My wife had called on 3 separate days this week .. they told her to wait until Thursday.  Today login started working with no additional call required!! Our existing reservations are in tact and our ownership is correct.  They did consolidate my wife's three name spellings down to 1, so we only have 2 member names to book under.

It does have the search and lack of availability problems that others have described but it is a releaf to be able to log in.

Bob


----------



## Bigrob (May 25, 2017)

I have 3 member numbers. Two of the 3 members are now "okay" but the third still has issues preventing me from adding guest confirmations, making bookings, etc. and it is that 3rd account that is keeping me from being able to access any of my accounts online. 

And that 3rd account did have a different use year that was recently aligned. The other two did not.

I am sure there are more reasons than alignment of different use years that could cause an issue. But that does appear to at least be one of the causes.


----------



## rubbub (May 25, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Have you called and specifically asked if your account is locked ?  Ask a VC or OC if they can make a reservation for you ?
> 
> If your accounts are not locked. You only have login issues.



I haven't called as I don't have any urgent transactions to conduct at the moment. When I saw many others were getting the same message I decided to just wait it out. If everyone starts saying they have access (seems like a few finally have) then I'll call if my status doesn't change.


----------



## Avislo (May 26, 2017)

rubbub said:


> I haven't called as I don't have any urgent transactions to conduct at the moment. When I saw many others were getting the same message I decided to just wait it out. If everyone starts saying they have access (seems like a few finally have) then I'll call if my status doesn't change.



Not a wise move.  It can take some time to correct.  Time to take a number and wait in line.  If it is a easy fix than you win.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 26, 2017)

Hey WYN  - sure hope you are reading this!!!    Any chance putting WYN in our posts might help them show up when people are looking for information on WYN?    Until this affects the stock price who is going care?

I am still locked out (account unavailable at this time).   Yes, I recently had a use year realignment as well as one last year (without receiving any adjustment (proration, bonus, whatever you want to call it).  I was on the phone for 2 1/2 hours with Owner Care on Thursday, May 18th, before the site went down for the conversion.  My OC representative was very good, very thorough, obviously took a lot of time to research things. and fix what he could The limitations of the system and inconsistencies across the company (as well as within their own teams) really tie those poor people's hands. As screwed up as my account is, I try to be respectful/kind to them, I realize they are only the messengers.
- First and foremost, discussing the mess they had made of my account, adjusting my use year (in Nov and May) - NEVER a proration (which should have be well over 1M points)
- Still have an off use year contract
- Had credit pooled points that returned as regular use years (had hoped to show as CP again before the conversion).
- Secondly, I wanted to credit pool anything I could (I missed the 2019 bus (another quick one WYN played on us). I wanted to take that last chance to credit pool 2017 and 2018 points. Owner Care needed to fix my account first (make sure points were assigned to contracts and had correct number housekeeping points (even though VIP has unlimited HK points, to credit pool the HK has to be good or the app/tool they use to credit pool doesn't work).
- Thirdly - take care of any overlapping reservations that I could.

WYN is not capable of tracking our point balances. Seriously they are not capable of knowing the beginning point balance on a given day in the past.  They start with current balance and work their way backwards according to what we've transacted. Auditing is a joke.  I had to send screen shots to them to show them the original use year of some of my contracts (to PROVE I have been realigned.  Forget tracking points, they can't track what the original use year was on a contract.


----------



## uscav8r (May 26, 2017)

rubbub said:


> I haven't called as I don't have any urgent transactions to conduct at the moment. When I saw many others were getting the same message I decided to just wait it out. If everyone starts saying they have access (seems like a few finally have) then I'll call if my status doesn't change.





Avislo said:


> Not a wise move.  It can take some time to correct.  Time to take a number and wait in line.  If it is a easy fix than you win.



Avislo, you have no basis for that conclusion regarding the wisdom of waiting. 

Many people have reported their experiences, with enough alleging that all will be well by Friday (at least as far as web access is concerned). At this point, you may have just recommended rubbub waste 2 hours on the phone. Waiting another 2-7 days is inconsequential if rubbub does not need to make any transactions. And waiting a short period increases the chances that the bow wave of complainants has dissipated and the call center wait time has reduced. No need for the Chicken Little routine if it is not warranted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (May 26, 2017)

So as a running recap, account unavailable issues may be caused by one or more of the following (though not all inclusive):

1) Use Year realignment in some cases,

2) multiple versions of the same owner name having to be reconciled,

3) what else?

Interestingly, it seems that being locked out for the Great Audit has not prevented some from gaining account access and transacting online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avislo (May 26, 2017)

Today is Friday.  Hope you are right and everyone has on-line access.


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Hey WYN  - sure hope you are reading this!!!    Any chance putting WYN in our posts might help them show up when people are looking for information on WYN?    Until this affects the stock price who is going care?
> 
> I am still locked out (account unavailable at this time).   Yes, I recently had a use year realignment as well as one last year (without receiving any adjustment (proration, bonus, whatever you want to call it).  I was on the phone for 2 1/2 hours with Owner Care on Thursday, May 18th, before the site went down for the conversion.  My OC representative was very good, very thorough, obviously took a lot of time to research things. and fix what he could The limitations of the system and inconsistencies across the company (as well as within their own teams) really tie those poor people's hands. As screwed up as my account is, I try to be respectful/kind to them, I realize they are only the messengers.
> - First and foremost, discussing the mess they had made of my account, adjusting my use year (in Nov and May) - NEVER a proration (which should have be well over 1M points)
> ...


WYN OC cannot track a reservation by your confirmation number either. I was trying to get my proper Platinum discount on reservations and emailed confirmation numbers to the OC rep I've been working with for months. 

WYN OC rep replied I can't track reservations by confirmations numbers please forward
1. Which account number was the different reservations made
2. What resort
3. Date reservation was made
4. Date the reservation is for
5. Owners name on reservation 

WYN incompetence grows everyday as we learn more by sharing. WYN should do more than read TUG and use it as free consultation from owners!!


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> WYN OC cannot track a reservation by your confirmation number either. I was trying to get my proper Platinum discount on reservations and emailed confirmation numbers to the OC rep I've been working with for months.
> 
> WYN OC rep replied I can't track reservations by confirmations numbers please forward
> 1. Which account number was the different reservations made
> ...



I suggested as such to a supervisor in Owner Care last fall. (Put a few of our head together and we could have nailed this for them (this and the crazy audit crap last year)). 

And the reply along the lines of 'Thank you very much, but we have a lot of smart people working on this'.


----------



## paxsarah (May 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Cases like yours and Bendadins really defy logic. What could possibly be wrong with your accounts?





uscav8r said:


> So as a running recap, account unavailable issues may be caused by one or more of the following (though not all inclusive):
> 
> 1) Use Year realignment in some cases,
> 
> ...



I don't really have a basis for this, but I'm going to throw it out here to bat around - what about points that had become disassociated from their underlying bucket in the old system? Like where credit pooled points were used to book, canceled, and dropped into regular use year points, no longer attached to a particular contract, that kind of thing? I know a lot of people did try to get Wyndham to fix these points issues (and I think in some cases unwittingly prompted Wyndham to set off the rash of audits starting last summer), I also remember seeing people post that they were just going to deal with their point being in the wrong place, since calling Wyndham about it seemed an iffy proposition. Prorated points from a realignment would similarly be orphaned and not attached to any contract, which got me to wondering about this.


----------



## buckor (May 26, 2017)

Avislo said:


> Today is Friday.  Hope you are right and everyone has on-line access.


Just checked...my account is still unavailable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> I don't really have a basis for this, but I'm going to throw it out here to bat around - what about points that had become disassociated from their underlying bucket in the old system? Like where credit pooled points were used to book, canceled, and dropped into regular use year points, no longer attached to a particular contract, that kind of thing? I know a lot of people did try to get Wyndham to fix these points issues (and I think in some cases unwittingly prompted Wyndham to set off the rash of audits starting last summer), I also remember seeing people post that they were just going to deal with their point being in the wrong place, since calling Wyndham about it seemed an iffy proposition. Prorated points from a realignment would similarly be orphaned and not attached to any contract, which got me to wondering about this.


I think your exactly right. When they put the prorated points in our account it flagged our accounts for some reason. Maybe the way the points got coded. I know I credit pooled my prorated points.

Some still have use years that didn't get realigned and that probably flagged those accounts


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

Just got off the phone with OC rep

If your account got flagged for any reason. WYN decision was to lock all accounts flagged. Troubleshoot and figure it out later. Sound familiar audits and suspensions.

The difference here is WYN actions caused our accounts to get locked. I know my account has been looked at thoroughly for months.


----------



## isilwath (May 26, 2017)

buckor said:


> Just checked...my account is still unavailable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk



Me either. My biggest fear is that they've screwed up our March 2018 Kona reservation. :/ But since I can't sign in, I can't check it. :/


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 26, 2017)

Still not in either. They said by Friday


----------



## dagger1 (May 26, 2017)

lhumes7 said:


> Still not in either. They said by Friday


They told me "maybe Monday" forty five minutes ago..


----------



## Avislo (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the update on the flagged accounts.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Just got off the phone with OC rep
> 
> If your account got flagged for any reason. WYN decision was to lock all accounts flagged. Troubleshoot and figure it out later. Sound familiar audits and suspensions.
> 
> The difference here is WYN actions caused our accounts to get locked. I know my account has been looked at thoroughly for months.



Yes, I was on the phone with them BEFORE the change and everything was fine other than a name misspelling that they said to wait on until the change in case the preview had it wrong.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 26, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> They told me "maybe Monday" forty five minutes ago..


Hmmm.. Memorial Day Monday?   

My guess is they take the long weekend off, to celebrate this successful conversion.   They can fix these little kinks next week.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 26, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> They told me "maybe Monday" forty five minutes ago..




None of this is acceptable.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 26, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> So as a running recap, account unavailable issues may be caused by one or more of the following (though not all inclusive):
> 
> 1) Use Year realignment in some cases,
> 
> ...



My use year was realigned a week or two ago.  I still can't log on.  I only have 3 every year contracts and 400K points.   I can't understand why it should be so difficult!


----------



## 55plus (May 26, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> So as a running recap, account unavailable issues may be caused by one or more of the following (though not all inclusive):
> 
> 1) Use Year realignment in some cases,
> 
> ...



I don't believe Wyndham can or should change versions of owners names, at least on accounts where deeds are involved. That names are driven by the name on the deed. In a case where first names are Robert, Bob and Bobbie, how can they know these are not 3 different people (farther, son and daughter). Or John Doe and John H. Doe for that matter. The deed should drive the names on the account, not a Wyndham meathead. CWA maybe a different story.


----------



## scootr5 (May 26, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Hmmm.. Memorial Day Monday?
> 
> My guess is they take the long weekend off, to celebrate this successful conversion.   They can fix these little kinks next week.



Yes, remember earlier this week they said they were closing the call center early today for the Holiday (I believe it was 6:00 pm).


----------



## Avislo (May 26, 2017)

Just got off the phone with the Wyndham call center.  They are open until 8:00 p.m. tonight and will close at 6:00 p.m. on memorial day.


----------



## CCdad (May 26, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> So as a running recap, account unavailable issues may be caused by one or more of the following (though not all inclusive):
> 
> 1) Use Year realignment in some cases,
> 
> ...



They've locked out a whole host of owner accounts:
1. Those with only developer contracts (even only one or two) in their account (VIP and non-VIP)
2. Those with only resale contracts
3. Those with both developer and resale contracts (VIP and non-VIP)
4. Those whose use years are Dec and were aligned prior to 2017
5. Those whose use years are Dec and were aligned in 2017
6. Those who had credit pool points
7. Those without any credit pool points
8. Those borrowing 2018 points for reservations booked within the express reservation window
9. Supposed name inconsistencies in the deeds vs on the accounts

If there is any possible reason, they've locked your account out vs those with the exact same account attributes that weren't locked out.  

They will not disclose the root causes of their many launch mistakes.  It's simply that they didn't migrate things properly and some were lucky to get access and some weren't lucky and are now locked out.


----------



## rubbub (May 26, 2017)

If name reconciliation is a cause of account unavailability, then that likely explains why mine has that status. My father and I have the same first & last name, but different middle names.


----------



## ilya (May 26, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> They told me "maybe Monday" forty five minutes ago..




Still not in but did confirm that  a 4th of July reservation did not get transferred  to the new system . No one reservation that was not overlapping.. VC would not transfer me over to owner care. He said it was disrespectful!!!! What ?? He flat out refused.. They are getting worn down and now playing power struggle..


----------



## bendadin (May 26, 2017)

rubbub said:


> If name reconciliation is a cause of account unavailability, then that likely explains why mine has that status. My father and I have the same first & last name, but different middle names.



My husband is a junior so this is probably the culprit of our situation. I know that my account doesn't have the junior suffix on it.


----------



## bendadin (May 26, 2017)

Does anyone else have a problem with TUG posts doubling?


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

bendadin said:


> My husband is a junior so this is probably the culprit of our situation. I know that my account doesn't have the junior suffix on it.


If Wyn thinks this is an issue worth locking accounts over. Wyn had years in some cases to take of this issue

Another incompetent department. This all falls on Title Department when adding contracts

Title not only added contracts to your accounts. They also added different entries for the same name


----------



## WhiskeyJack (May 26, 2017)

I am still locked out with the account unavailable message.  I as well had a use year alignment right before the site change over.  When I talked to an OC yesterday she was able to confirm all my reservations for me are still there.  I then asked her to confirm my point status.  What she initially told me lined up with a point status screen shot I took of my account about a week before the cutover date.  This was prior to them re-aligning my one June contract to Dec and prior to the credit pooling I did.  She said that is what the new system currently showed.

I told her that was before the use year and credit pooling changes.  She then went into the old site (said they have read only access to it) and she then gave me a run down on my point status from this read only screen and it did match up to my screen shot right before cutover.  Thus she indicated to me the reason for my lockout must be because they are trying to get my point "buckets" to match up to the right before cutover view.

I as well agree that there are likely many reasons for the lock out but for my case at least I think it is because they are trying to correct the point "buckets".  Makes me think the database they used to migrate to the new system for some reason did not have the most current view of points for everybody, which is unbelievable if so.


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

Remember the rule that all contracts have to have a common name ?  How did all your contracts end up in 1 member number if they thought it wasn't the same person?


----------



## joanncanary (May 26, 2017)

i also had a re-alignment of use years just before the switch and I can get into my account but I do not have a point tab to display my point balances so I do not think the switch or realignment has anything to do with you not getting into account.


----------



## buckor (May 26, 2017)

Looks like the 11am update is done...but my account is still unavailable.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> If Wyn thinks this is an issue worth locking accounts over. Wyn had years in some cases to take of this issue
> 
> Another incompetent department. This all falls on Title Department when adding contracts


Exactly!  You clean up the data before you convert.  The use year realignments and the names are the perfect example.  Those should not have been difficult to do in advance.  WYN continue to botch it because they don't follow consistent processes.   New resale contracts added were rarely realigned (although sometimes they were).  Thus one team would clean up an account and the another turn around and mess it up again.   Sometimes prorating, sometimes not. And I bet my name was on the account 4 or 5 different ways (not counting the small letters and the capital letters).


Braindead said:


> If Wyn thinks this is an issue worth locking accounts over. Wyn had years in some cases to take of this issue
> 
> Another incompetent department. This all falls on Title Department when adding contracts
> 
> Title not only added contracts to your accounts. They also added different entries for the same name





Braindead said:


> If Wyn thinks this is an issue worth locking accounts over. Wyn had years in some cases to take of this issue
> 
> Another incompetent department. This all falls on Title Department when adding contracts


Exactly!  Many of us have followed the discussions on WYN and it's silos. This is not a new issue, the conversion did not introduce it.  That makes all the more frustrating and absurd.

WYN IT needed to clean up the data before they converted, as much as they possibly could.  The cleaner the data, the smoother the conversion. 

The use year realignments and the names on the account are some perfect examples.  Those should not have been difficult to do in advance.  Yet WYN was never able to get their arms around that - for going on FIVE years.  Remember the great re-alignment of 2012? WYN continued to botch that over the last 5 years.  They don't follow consistent processes across teams or within teams.  One team realigns an account (maybe prorates points, maybe doesn't).  Thus maybe you have a cleaned up account.  Next thing you know a new resale contract us added and you likely have multiple use years again. Use years on new contracts were rarely realigned (although sometimes they were).  And on it would go, one team would clean up an account and the another turn around and mess it up again.   Sometimes prorating, sometimes not.   And the great realignment of 2012 fizzled.  Not everyone was realigned. Most but not all.  Then WYN seemed to stop caring for awhile.  (Kind of like the audits of 2016... where are we with those, no body knows)?

Names, I bet my name was on the account 4 or 5 different ways (not counting the small letters and the capital letters). They should have cleaned those up before May 18th.

If they can't handle the easy stuff, how will they ever get a totally new way of booking to work (no more weeks, up to 14 days, automatic upgrades, GC's required within 48 hours). 

WYN you really need to minimally STOP auto upgrades and DO NOT cancel reservations if they are overlapping, until you have completed converting and validating accounts and all your valued owners have access. And really, no one should be transacting until you've figured that out. You really need to stop allowing flawed software to process untested logic.  Fix it, then do that stuff on a beta site and let us hammer it.  Obviously we can provide invaluable feedback.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 26, 2017)

buckor said:


> Looks like the 11am update is done...but my account is still unavailable.
> l
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


Same here (still no access).   
However, I did just receive an email titled 'Your New Website is Here!'.


----------



## buckor (May 26, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Same here (still no access).
> However, I did just receive an email titled 'Your New Website is Here!'.


Yes, I just got that same email...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

Same here. No change


----------



## uscav8r (May 26, 2017)

morrisjim said:


> I don't believe Wyndham can or should change versions of owners names, at least on accounts where deeds are involved. That names are driven by the name on the deed. In a case where first names are Robert, Bob and Bobbie, how can they know these are not 3 different people (farther, son and daughter). Or John Doe and John H. Doe for that matter. The deed should drive the names on the account, not a Wyndham meathead. CWA maybe a different story.



Some have reported that capitalization led to different names on the booking drop-down list on the old system. John Doe and JOHN DOE were considered different owners per the list. The reconciliation can be as simple as this. I won't speculate as to other permutations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (May 26, 2017)

CCdad said:


> They've locked out a whole host of owner accounts:
> 1. Those with only developer contracts (even only one or two) in their account (VIP and non-VIP)
> 2. Those with only resale contracts
> 3. Those with both developer and resale contracts (VIP and non-VIP)
> ...



The idea was not to identify every type of situation that describes an inaccessible account, but rather to sort through some commonalities to infer those root causes you mention. 

What you don't so much hear/read about are the types of accounts that have had no issues with access. If one had access to a good sample of owners, both locked out and not, one could determine the common issues that tend to create a locked out account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> Some have reported that capitalization led to different names on the booking drop-down list on the old system. John Doe and JOHN DOE were considered different owners per the list. The reconciliation can be as simple as this. I won't speculate as to other permutations.


My account is all the above.
Everything listed as a possibility for being locked was done in my account in the last year


----------



## uscav8r (May 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> My account is all the above.
> Everything listed as a possibility for being locked was done in my account in the last year



Which highlights the possibility that each symptom may also have a temporal aspect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topcop400 (May 26, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> They told me "maybe Monday" forty five minutes ago..




“Maybe” being the operative word.


----------



## dagger1 (May 26, 2017)

topcop400 said:


> “Maybe” being the operative word.


On Tuesday they told me "On Friday"!!!


----------



## bendadin (May 26, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> They told me "maybe Monday" forty five minutes ago..



Web Services just told me Tuesday.


----------



## scootr5 (May 26, 2017)

That's short for "We really have no idea,"


----------



## seascapemvy (May 26, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Web Services just told me Tuesday.


You don't expect Wyndham to have people in IT working on a holiday weekend, do you?  It would cost them extra.  This is total BS.  There is no excuse but we are stuck.  I think they should credit everyone a months worth of maintenance fees.


----------



## bendadin (May 26, 2017)

Well I took a stab in the dark. I tried registering with my own name (and not my husband's name.) And it said "YOU DID IT!!" Yes!

No! My account is still unavailable at this time.


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Web Services just told me Tuesday.


That means WYN could careless. WYN employees are going to enjoy the holiday weekend after stopping some of us from making reservations for the holiday weekend so we could enjoy it also. 

WYN should send us an email saying- We will see how we can help you peons on Tuesday.
Warm Regards
Incompetent WYN


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> That means WYN could careless. WYN employees are going to enjoy the holiday weekend after stopping some of us from making reservations for the holiday weekend so we could enjoy it also.
> 
> WYN should send us an email saying- We will see how we can help you peons on Tuesday.
> Warm Regards
> Incompetent WYN


But please keep trying every 15 minutes, it could work any time.


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

I thought WYN would finish re packing our cases before leaving for the weekend. How can we leave without the repacked cases.

WYN has been repacking for days now


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 26, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Well I took a stab in the dark. I tried registering with my own name (and not my husband's name.) And it said "YOU DID IT!!" Yes!
> 
> No! My account is still unavailable at this time.





bendadin said:


> Well I took a stab in the dark. I tried registering with my own name (and not my husband's name.) And it said "YOU DID IT!!" Yes!
> 
> No! My account is still unavailable at this time.



I did the same (a couple times).   I still can't access the account. But you might receive a welcome letter (not always):


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

Some of this stuff has become comical and I just laugh. 
Like your welcome letter


----------



## Avislo (May 26, 2017)

It is my understanding that contracts need at least one overlapping contracts.


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

Avislo said:


> It is my understanding that contracts need at least one overlapping contracts.


What ? Robert


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Remember the rule that all contracts have to have a common name ?  How did all your contracts end up in 1 member number if they thought it wasn't the same person?


Robert is this what your posting about ?

My point WYN knew it was the same person before they locked some of the accounts.
Whether title used all caps or not. Or another way with an initial or not. WYN has known all along it was the same person.

So explain why that account would be locked now months or years later ? It wouldn't of made any difference if these owners would've called 50 times before May 19 they would've been told there's NO problem with their account. So explain why it's a problem NOW?


----------



## ronparise (May 26, 2017)

Avislo said:


> It is my understanding that contracts need at least one overlapping contracts.


???????????????????????????????????


----------



## dagger1 (May 26, 2017)

Avislo said:


> It is my understanding that contracts need at least one overlapping contracts.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 26, 2017)

I just spoke to someone who sounded like she knew what she was talking about, I believe her, she said:
* Account is flagged to not allow transaction (I can't login, she can't do any transactions for me).  She said there are several hundred like mine.
* She can see I am registered correctly
* She said there is a problem with trusts, so not to register using the trust option (although I did earlier and that appeared to work (to register but then I can't log in) and I got the welcome letter  (she seemed very confident there were issues with trusts)
* It's because of the many transactions on my account and the multiple use years (I realize that conflicts with the 3rd bullet point). Maybe I have mult issues 
-- For example, I have points expiring Sep 30, even though I no longer have a Sep use year. I am sure that's because they realigned my use year, then I cancelled a reservation that used Sep points.  I know that, but not sure they understand (really all they need to do is push those points to Dec 31 - that's what would have happened had the points been sitting in my account when they did the realignment).
* Not everything for my account has gone over from the old platform to the new
* There is a triage team working on a number of these flagged accounts every day
* Should be done in 48-72 hours, they (triage team) are working through the weekend, can't stop til they are done
* But try every 15 minutes 
* Could give me my point balance, but does not feel 100% it would be correct


----------



## dagger1 (May 26, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> I just spoke to someone who sounded like she knew what she was talking about, I believe her, she said:
> * Account is flagged to not allow transaction (I can't login, she can't do any transactions for me).  She said there are several hundred like mine.
> * She can see I am registered correctly
> * She said there is a problem with trusts, so not to register using the trust option (although I did earlier and that appeared to work (to register but then I can't log in) and I got the welcome letter  (she seemed very confident there were issues with trusts)
> ...


Thanks for the update!!


----------



## bendadin (May 26, 2017)

And who said they didn't care about us?? 

This is ridiculous! I'm working on getting my fourth contract in but at this point, I think that I'm going to push two contracts out.


----------



## cayman01 (May 26, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with TUG posts doubling?



Your account seems to do that a lot. I think we are going to have to suspend your TUG account also til we can get to the bottom of the double postings.....


----------



## bendadin (May 26, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Your account seems to do that a lot. I think we are going to have to suspend your TUG account also til we can get to the bottom of the double postings.....



Ironically I am going to change my name, too.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 26, 2017)

bendadin said:


> Ironically I am going to change my name, too.



The name change needed on my account was not even one little part of our problem!  I wish. That was actually able to be fixed despite the nonsense.

This is just too much for me! Anyone want some low MF contracts??

Super low Kingsgate - nice and low Smoky Mountains and Grand Desert.


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> I just spoke to someone who sounded like she knew what she was talking about, I believe her, she said:
> * Account is flagged to not allow transaction (I can't login, she can't do any transactions for me).  She said there are several hundred like mine.
> * She can see I am registered correctly
> * She said there is a problem with trusts, so not to register using the trust option (although I did earlier and that appeared to work (to register but then I can't log in) and I got the welcome letter  (she seemed very confident there were issues with trusts)
> ...


You need Avislo inside contact named Robert for help.
He trust WYN and WYN trust him.
He's all clear with Trust, LLCs, you name it he's good to go. Robert even has contracts overlapping contracts cleared with WYN.

Thanks for the update


----------



## Jan M. (May 26, 2017)

buckor said:


> Yes, I just got that same email...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk





Sandi Bo said:


> But please keep trying every 15 minutes, it could work any time.



I checked my account this morning for the last time a little after 9am and then decided I wasn't going to keep aggravating myself by continuing to check throughout the day. I have stayed away from the computer all day but just looked at my email on my phone and saw the email from Wyndham. Was all excited and went to the computer to try to log in. Still nothing.

Dear Wyndham,

I'm not sure if you remember us but we are the Wyndham owners who purchased every single point of their platinum presidential reserve ownership directly from you. We are also the people who have always told others at the pools and on the elevators how happy we are with our Wyndham ownership.

It was cruel and insensitive of you to send me an email today titled "Your New Website Is Here" making me think I finally had access to my account. I have been very patient and haven't pestered you with daily calls about my account. It was truly offensive when I did call late yesterday to have to repeatedly listen for an extended period of time to those prerecorded messages telling me that I could register and log in to use the new website.

We know that we are only one account out of thousands currently still unable to access their account. Thank you so much for not keeping us apprised of, well anything that actually pertains to us.

Signed,
Disappointed and becoming very disillusioned.


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

Perfectly said Jan M.. I feel the exact same way. The ink hasn't even dried on our VIP PLATINUM account yet. Been working with OC for months only to get locked out


----------



## buckor (May 26, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> I checked my account this morning for the last time a little after 9am and then decided I wasn't going to keep aggravating myself by continuing to check throughout the day. I have stayed away from the computer all day but just looked at my email on my phone and saw the email from Wyndham. Was all excited and went to the computer to try to log in. Still nothing.
> 
> Dear Wyndham,
> 
> ...


Very well said!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (May 26, 2017)

I JUST GOT LOGGED IN !! 

HOPE THE REST OF YOU DO ALSO ASAP


----------



## Avislo (May 26, 2017)

Congratulations.  Hope the rest follow suit.


----------



## bendadin (May 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I JUST GOT LOGGED IN !!
> 
> HOPE THE REST OF YOU DO ALSO ASAP



I was going to say "I got a rock." But then I checked and I can get in, too.


----------



## Free2Roam (May 26, 2017)

I'm in too... finally! 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (May 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I JUST GOT LOGGED IN !!
> 
> HOPE THE REST OF YOU DO ALSO ASAP



Can you do anything or is booking down for everyone now? And how do you launch to RCI?


----------



## rubbub (May 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I JUST GOT LOGGED IN !!
> 
> HOPE THE REST OF YOU DO ALSO ASAP



Congrats. Mine is still unavailable but it's encouraging to see that progress is actually being made.


----------



## dagger1 (May 26, 2017)

I am in as well!!  All reservations are correct and there.  Under every room description it says:  "not requested"....
Anyone have any idea what that means?


----------



## wjappraise (May 26, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> I am in as well!!  All reservations are correct and there.  Under every room description it says:  "not requested"....
> Anyone have any idea what that means?



I think "upgrade ".  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (May 26, 2017)

wjappraise said:


> I think "upgrade ".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, gotcha, thanks!!  I am "resale" only, so not eligible for upgrades or the other VIP perks...


----------



## Jan M. (May 26, 2017)

I'm in too! 

Wow, it is truly awful to try to find reservations! How would anyone EVER think this is an improvement over the old website?

I thought I would be happy to have access to my account but I just used some very bad language trying to look for a reservation. I just want to see my point status and don't even care about actually booking anything. No one to hear my bad language but the cat and he doesn't care because I just brushed him and he's blissed out. I on the other hand want a big glass of Merlot and then a second glass after that one. Congratulations Wyndham you have driven me to drink!


----------



## CCdad (May 27, 2017)

rubbub said:


> Congrats. Mine is still unavailable but it's encouraging to see that progress is actually being made.



Same here, no dice.  A couple of our friends are still locked out too.

Maybe "soon" does mean sometime before Tuesday.


----------



## CCdad (May 27, 2017)

uscav8r said:


> The idea was not to identify every type of situation that describes an inaccessible account, but rather to sort through some commonalities to infer those root causes you mention.
> 
> What you don't so much hear/read about are the types of accounts that have had no issues with access. If one had access to a good sample of owners, both locked out and not, one could determine the common issues that tend to create a locked out account.
> 
> ...



I specifically asked whether or not Wyndham will release what the common denominator is.  My VC flatly today stated "No." Maybe internally, but probably not publicly.

She was pretty sure that access would be granted "soon", without giving any hint about whether that was a couple of days or a week.

I'd like to think that the common denominator is multiple variations of the owners' names that were in the old system: all caps, no caps, full names, names with middle initials.  But it shouldn't take five full days to straighten that out if it were the only issue to correct.

Congrats to those that finally got in this evening.  That's progress - my account may be closer to resolution!!


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 27, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I JUST GOT LOGGED IN !!
> 
> HOPE THE REST OF YOU DO ALSO ASAP


Whoo hoo, me too!!!

Progress, for sure.

At quick glance. Interpolating(?) point balances.  Not sure how people are seeing what they truly have.

Contracts are listed (use year on my "off" contract has been realigned)
Using RCI screen to determine point balances not an option - I have zeroes for points available to deposit (2017 or 2018)
Booking a ressie to determine available points shows a number that might equal a "plausible" number, if I credit myself for some (but not all realignments) - I was never prorated and appears that was taken into consideration (close to saying such words as thank you WYN )
-- thinking this number should be 2017 points + 2018 points + all credit pooled points (and not including any non-CP that expire in 2019)
All reservations present and accounted for.
Many missing names on existing reservations (especially those that had originally defaulted into name of trust) - no big deal (nothing missing that I paid for a GC).
- other names missing also, but mostly the ones in the name of the trust
- because names were dropped I had overlapping reservations, but "easy" to fix since we can change owners now (that will be one really nice thing moving forward)
- if i were doing my "real job" I see several bugs to be written there alone (overlapping reservations - flagging and fixing not working properly-raising concern about cancellation logic - if they can't flag 'em right for the alerts sure hope they don't start cancelling anything yet)
Missing a few family members
- brother (same first name and last name (not middle) as Dad)
- brother-in-law - similar but not exactly same spelling as nephew

Enough to call it good for the night.  Not wanting to initiate any transactions until I can confirm my point balances (and pretty sure I need to do that with Owner Care - unless someone has any tips or direction on that for me).

Thanks all!


----------



## ilya (May 27, 2017)

CCdad said:


> Same here, no dice.  A couple of our friends are still locked out too.
> 
> Maybe "soon" does mean sometime before Tuesday.


still unavailable..


----------



## isilwath (May 27, 2017)

Well... I got logged in with my username and password. However, the owner name, contract numbers, and member number are incorrect. I had already changed the contact info for address and phone number when I thought to check the member number and discovered it wasn't our member number. So now some poor sod in the UK has had his contact info for his Wyndham changed. I'm going to have to call after 9am and try to get them to fix it. *face palm*

PS: If Wyndham Owner S**** L**** Burrowes in the UK is here on TUG, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## dagger1 (May 27, 2017)

ilya said:


> still unavailable..


DANG!!!!!


----------



## cayman01 (May 27, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Whoo hoo, me too!!!
> 
> Progress, for sure.
> 
> ...


Right now the only way you can see your points availability is thru making a reservation.


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 27, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Right now the only way you can see your points availability is thru making a reservation.


Thanks. I was trying to explain this my husband. And he asked...

Well if they know the number, why don't they display it where it's easy to find?  

 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (May 27, 2017)

isilwath said:


> Well... I got logged in with my username and password. However, the owner name, contract numbers, and member number are incorrect. I had already changed the contact info for address and phone number when I thought to check the member number and discovered it wasn't our member number. So now some poor sod in the UK has had his contact info for his Wyndham changed. I'm going to have to call after 9am and try to get them to fix it. *face palm*
> 
> PS: If Wyndham Owner S**** L**** Burrowes in the UK is here on TUG, please PM me. Thanks.




I have my own member number, and I've been added to someone's else's member number, so I can book, cancel, you name it. I'm trying to reach out to him (phone, text, FB) and I am getting no response. Have you tried using the Point of Contact in the Ownership Details or is that what you changed?


----------



## scootr5 (May 27, 2017)

isilwath said:


> Well... I got logged in with my username and password. However, the owner name, contract numbers, and member number are incorrect. I had already changed the contact info for address and phone number when I thought to check the member number and discovered it wasn't our member number. So now some poor sod in the UK has had his contact info for his Wyndham changed. I'm going to have to call after 9am and try to get them to fix it. *face palm*
> 
> PS: If Wyndham Owner S**** L**** Burrowes in the UK is here on TUG, please PM me. Thanks.



So you're logged in to someone else's account. This is certainly an interesting twist.


----------



## Braindead (May 27, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I have my own member number, and I've been added to someone's else's member number, so I can book, cancel, you name it. I'm trying to reach out to him (phone, text, FB) and I am getting no response. Have you tried using the Point of Contact in the Ownership Details?


Any other time I would call. No more for awhile unless you don't want access again for who knows how long. I had the same thing happen on a resale. Title added us as owner on their account. Back then a call and it was fixed in less than an hour.
I would sit tight for a few days


----------



## bendadin (May 27, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Any other time I would call. No more for awhile unless you don't want access again for who knows how long. I had the same thing happen on a resale. Title added us as owner on their account. Back then a call and it was fixed in less than an hour.
> I would sit tight for a few days



That happened to me as well on a resale. The owner remained on the account (who was Platinum) and I got all of his email correspondence. It took them awhile to get that one straightened out. 

I wouldn't even begin to reach out to Wyndham at the moment. I just wonder if when the other person logs in, if he now see me as an account owner. If not then we really have no assurance that somebody hasn't been added to our contracts.


----------



## isilwath (May 27, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> So you're logged in to someone else's account. This is certainly an interesting twist.



Yup. We got through to member services. They've never seen anything like it. I logged in with my unique username and password, but the account info is this other member. Plus, Wyndham had no record of me creating an account with the new site, which I did weeks ago. 

They have no explanation why my username and password has me logging in to someone else's account. My username is pretty unique so it isn't like it could have been a common input mistake, plus my password worked, too. 

The agent had me take a screen cap and send it to her. She is going to reach out to the other member and try to get things sorted. Our contracts are resale, however, neither of the original owners were in the UK. Both were US based so I don't think it's a resale thing. 

No idea what is going on, and I don't think WYN does either. :/ But the good news is my husband was able to create an account and our Kona reservation for March 2018 is fine. *whew* The rest is supposed to get worked out sometime next week.


----------



## paxsarah (May 27, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I wouldn't even begin to reach out to Wyndham at the moment. I just wonder if when the other person logs in, if he now see me as an account owner. If not then we really have no assurance that somebody hasn't been added to our contracts.



That's a reassuring thought for those of us who have had "normal" account access so far.


----------



## bendadin (May 27, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> That's a reassuring thought for those of us who have had "normal" account access so far.



Isn't it though?

I highly doubt that the account owner is here. He has all developer points, has almost 75K per year less than I do, and pays a bit more than I do. I'm sure that he just thinks that I am some lunatic contacting him about his timeshare.


----------



## buckor (May 27, 2017)

I'm finally in!! Yay! 

All my reservations are in the system. Like others, no way to see points buckets. 

Searching for availability is HORRIBLE!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## cayman01 (May 27, 2017)

Sandi Bo said:


> Thanks. I was trying to explain this my husband. And he asked...
> 
> Well if they know the number, why don't they display it where it's easy to find?
> 
> ...



I think it is a ....... Drumroll please......software problem. Big surprise. A "points" tab made occasional appearances at the beginning of the week. When you clicked on it you got the picture of the golf course with the comment of "nothing here".  I have not seen the tab for a few days, and do not expect to until the problem is fixed. I think Wyndham just let everybody loose for the weekend without fixing anything. This way the phones stop ringing a little bit.


----------



## Braindead (May 27, 2017)

I lost 400,000 points. Called asked to be emailed point status sheet so I could see what happened.

Response that will be $25. 

Points tab may never comeback


----------



## bendadin (May 27, 2017)

I can't book ARP in my own account but I can book ARP in my phantom friend's account. My home resort is WBC and his is Glacier Canyon. I can't figure out why I can't book a 1 bdrm next June. Could they all be booked? Isn't it 13 months? This is too much for me to keep straight.


----------



## paxsarah (May 27, 2017)

There's also seemingly an issue of huge chunks of inventory showing as unavailable. It's hard to know the source of any inability to book at this point.


----------



## uscav8r (May 27, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> There's also seemingly an issue of huge chunks of inventory showing as unavailable. It's hard to know the source of any inability to book at this point.



I would concur. There are many resorts that are squarely within in the mid-level demand range and they are booked up through December. I've never seen availability so low, and others of the Wyndham Owners Group FB page are reporting the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb from NC (May 27, 2017)

buckor said:


> I'm finally in!! Yay!
> 
> All my reservations are in the system. Like others, no way to see points buckets.
> 
> ...


I got in today too!  All reservations look fine....that's as far as I've gotten.  Will go back in and try to check out everything else later!


----------



## CO skier (May 27, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> There's also seemingly an issue of huge chunks of inventory showing as unavailable. It's hard to know the source of any inability to book at this point.


If we are placing bets, I would put my money on not all the inventory loaded.  If chunks of inventory appears over the next few weeks, that will explain it.


----------



## schoolmarm (May 27, 2017)

I'm IN!!! Finally!  

Can't find points status or housekeeping for that matter.

They show my Hawaii EOY Odd as 154,000 points (it is 308,000 every odd year).  I'm assessed as 154K every year.  Don't know if this is correct or a mistake until I can see the point balance. 

This site is a pain in the patoot on the computer.  It looks like it is designed to use on your phone. 

Still missing info on room features and floor plans. Searching is a little tricky, but you DON"T have to put in a date...just go month by month. Kind of. I think. But maybe not. SIGH....still a long way to go Wyndham.


----------



## bendadin (May 27, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> They show my Hawaii EOY Odd as 154,000 points (it is 308,000 every odd year).  I'm assessed as 154K every year.  Don't know if this is correct or a mistake until I can see the point balance.



My EOY contracts are showing that way as well.


----------



## ronparise (May 27, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> I'm IN!!! Finally!
> 
> Can't find points status or housekeeping for that matter.
> 
> ...



Floor plans and descriptions are in there

And the eoys have always been listed in the ownership summary at half the face value


----------



## ilya (May 28, 2017)

Am I the only one still Unavailable?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2017)

ilya said:


> Am I the only one still Unavailable?


Are your wyndham deeds listed under the name of a trust and have you been able to log in at all since the change over?


----------



## ilya (May 28, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Are your wyndham deeds listed under the name of a trust and have you been able to log in at all since the change over?




No trust. I was able to log in briefly on Sunday just before it closed down.  Monday morning I get the unavailable message.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 28, 2017)

ilya said:


> Am I the only one still Unavailable?



Seriously!? I can't believe you aren't in.


----------



## ilya (May 28, 2017)

lhumes7 said:


> Seriously!? I can't believe you aren't in.



I call every day and they give me the "check back in 48 hours" What else should I do.  I need to add guest names and they will not even do that.


----------



## Braindead (May 28, 2017)

ilya said:


> No trust. I was able to log in briefly on Sunday just before it closed down.  Monday morning I get the unavailable message.


When you call in. Ask specifically if your account is locked. If not you have login issues. It might be browser. 
My wife and I loggin in with safari. Safari doesn't work for our son in law. He has to use Chrome others I think get in internet explorer.


----------



## ilya (May 28, 2017)

Braindead said:


> When you call in. Ask specifically if your account is locked. If not you have login issues. It might be browser.
> My wife and I loggin in with safari. Safari doesn't work for our son in law. He has to use Chrome others I think get in internet explorer.




It is licked . We cant make reservation when calling in or add guest .


----------



## north (May 28, 2017)

When I try to login, I get a message saying:
"Inactive account
Your account is currently inactive. We want to get you back on your way as soon as possible! For more information, please call 800-251-8736."

I called a couple of days ago, and was told that they could see my account in one system but not in another system.  I waited while they got hold of the department that could fix it, and then I was told to try again in 48 hours.  More than 48 hours have passed, and I still get the error message.

I was able to use the new web site for a couple of days before the account went inactive.  Does anyone else get the "Inactive" message?


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 28, 2017)

ilya said:


> I call every day and they give me the "check back in 48 hours" What else should I do.  I need to add guest names and they will not even do that.



I know I have complained to their facebook page, and in facebook direct message. Also, I have given feedback, and I have called and I have Tweeted.  Try EVERYTHING.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2017)

We are still down.  Totally my fault for having five names on the deeds of our timeshares.  I know that is the problem.  How do I reconcile and consolidate the deeds to a trust?  I need to do that.  I don't know how to go about it.


----------



## uscav8r (May 28, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are still down.  Totally my fault for having five names on the deeds of our timeshares.  I know that is the problem.  How do I reconcile and consolidate the deeds to a trust?  I need to do that.  I don't know how to go about it.



Are you talking about different names that are really the same people? Or they are all different individuals?

In my case, my three contracts have 1, 2, and 5 names, respectively, and each name is a unique person. One name is common to all three, and the 2nd name on the 2nd contract is common with the 3rd contract. No trust is involved, and I was (thankfully) not locked out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (May 28, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are still down.  Totally my fault for having five names on the deeds of our timeshares.  I know that is the problem.  How do I reconcile and consolidate the deeds to a trust?  I need to do that.  I don't know how to go about it.


We have 4 names on some and 2 on others. I don't think that's your issue.
Sandi Bo reported the other night that there was issues with Trusts
My wife and I are on all deeds and we showed as 8 different owners ourselves on the old site. But the preview site already had my wife and I as 2 owners not 8


----------



## bendadin (May 28, 2017)

I got in on Friday but it wasn't working well. On Saturday I discovered that if I logged in with my husband's login, I couldn't do anything. But if I logged in with my login, I could see everything and book but I have no ARP (2 UDI contracts, 1 AFF, all resale.) Then I discovered a second member number on my screen that has myself listed on somebody else's contracts and account. I can get ARP on his account (not that I am booking anything) but his points are all developer. 

I really don't know what to do. The other owner has a vacation coming up. If I call in, I get my account locked again and go to the back of the line and probably drag him there with me. I only have 28K points for this year so I'm not in any hurry to do anything. And I don't technically need ARP next summer since I own in Florida and I have no desire to go there at that time of year. So I guess I sit and wait for Wyndham to dig their way out of this hole.  I have tried every which way to contact this owner and nothing is working.


----------



## rubbub (May 29, 2017)

I finally got in late yesterday afternoon. I haven't done a full accounting, but everything looks OK other than a missing name from the owner's list. Guess I'll have to call in for that at some point.


----------



## foundyoubyaccident (May 29, 2017)

So, on Thursday I called again, still could not get on, well they said it would be 48 hours.  I wish at some point, they would actually fix this instead of throwing it to the next person, who throws it to the next person, who makes me create a new log in that will not work after a new contract drops.  It is aggravating for sure!  It has happened twice now.


----------



## Jan M. (May 29, 2017)

The log in I created for my husband and son prior to the new system going online work but the one I created for myself doesn't. As long as I can access our account I'm not going to worry about it at this time because I'm afraid if either the VC's or I do something to change anything that it will cause us to get locked out again.


----------



## ilya (May 30, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> The log in I created for my husband and son prior to the new system going online work but the one I created for myself doesn't. As long as I can access our account I'm not going to worry about it at this time because I'm afraid if either the VC's or I do something to change anything that it will cause us to get locked out again.




Still unavailable...............


----------



## Sandi Bo (May 30, 2017)

ilya said:


> Still unavailable...............


Have you posted on Club Wyndham's Facebook?  That may be a better way to get their attention (and perhaps someone who can help will call you instead of you having to hold forever).

https://www.facebook.com/CLUBWYNDHAM/

There are many posts there (about people not being able to login) and Club Wyndham asks them to message them (and Owner Care should contact you).


----------



## bendadin (May 30, 2017)

None of my usernames work. It says to register again. Now what???


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 30, 2017)

bendadin said:


> None of my usernames work. It says to register again. Now what???



My approach for the last 2 weeks or so, on this mess is ... DRINK. And post on TUG. Can't get on my Member ID ... have NO interest in living on HOLD with the 1-800 number ANYMORE ... eventually, it will start working again .... then, I will figure out WHAT I want to do. Ovations might be a bigger option than it was 6 months ago (see what restrictions hamper my style of usage).

I got a cabin in the woods for the Memorial Day weekend (3 nights) and watched nonstop DVD movies. And played solitaire on the computer. Got great takeout.

My plan is the same for this coming weekend ... chill again at the cabin. Have a 2nd bedroom ... if anyone wants to escape "Wyndham's World of Mess". Bring WINE and DVD movies...plus queen size sheets for your bed. They don't deliver pizza in this area ... but lots of takeout everything within 15-20 minutes.

No Pets allowed .. sorry, owners have wool rugs, hardwood floors and there is some wild life. 3 deer decided to sleep in the front yard woods my first night; seen a black bear wandering thru the woods once. I have free day passes to Shawnee Resorts (indoor pool plus all activities access).... about 20 minutes down the road.

If interested, "start a conversation" .. instead of posting here.

ADDED: Living room has a sofa bed and dining room table sits 6. Place has a tabletop ICE MAKING machine. Plus about 200+ DVDs in the LR.


----------



## ilya (May 30, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> My approach for the last 2 weeks or so, on this mess is ... DRINK. And post on TUG. Can't get on my Member ID ... have NO interest in living on HOLD with the 1-800 number ANYMORE ... eventually, it will start working again .... then, I will figure out WHAT I want to do. Ovations might be a bigger option than it was 6 months ago (see what restrictions hamper my style of usage).
> 
> I got a cabin in the woods for the Memorial Day weekend (3 nights) and watched nonstop DVD movies. And played solitaire on the computer. Got great takeout.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a great time... Better way to handle the hassle of the ENHANCED VACATION EXPERIENCE.


----------



## paxsarah (May 30, 2017)




----------

